# Mother's Day Square Vase



## matthew seibert (May 11, 2016)

Saw an idea for this on reddit, and decided to make my own version.
Used walnut, bloodwood and curly maple.


https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FINFKH%3Btype%3Dalbum

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Nature Man (May 11, 2016)

Love the wood combos. I appreciate your step by step process -- really helps! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 11, 2016)

::


----------



## DKMD (May 11, 2016)

Too cool! Great combo and design.


----------



## MKTacop (May 12, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## barry richardson (May 12, 2016)

Turned out sweet Matthew! thanks for the ride-along......


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2016)

Nice. I agree with all above, nice combos and great job. She'll love it.


----------

